# Has anyone Seen this Show



## digitalronin (Jan 19, 2005)

More Info


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 19, 2005)

whats up with lame cheesy chick troupe teen model fighters/spy movies/shows coming out, there horrable


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 19, 2005)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> whats up with lame cheesy chick troupe teen model fighters/spy movies/shows coming out, there horrable


 
 I think its a take on circus ole, showgirls  or something, playing in vegas.  Might be fun to watch next time am there.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 19, 2005)

digitalronin said:
			
		

> I think its a take on circus ole, showgirls or something, playing in vegas. Might be fun to watch next time am there.


 ok vegas show over they'll be at dragonfest



*Our next appearances will be:

DragonFest, Sunday, November 21st, 11:45 a.m., Glendale Civic Auditorium.

Xena Convention, Friday, January 21st, 9:00 p.m. Burbank Airport Hilton.*


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 29, 2005)

with a websit appently named assfilms.com and a image pointing to a domain named chickswithsticks.com makes me wonder about them


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 29, 2005)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> with a websit appently named assfilms.com and a image pointing to a domain named chickswithsticks.com makes me wonder about them


 they need better management.  I do like the concept of a theatrical vegas show with martial arts and babes.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Feb 1, 2005)

they look hot


----------



## Sin (Feb 2, 2005)

Sounds like prono to me!!! :ultracool


----------

